# Happy Birthday Madsnooker!!!



## Madsnooker (Mar 7, 2017)

Man, no love for Yankees around here!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 7, 2017)

You would get more love if you posted more pics of that sister-in-law..

Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 7, 2017)

wow. awesome. amazing. happy birthday yankee boy. slayer is right on. please include updated sil photos catching mega fish and killing many animals in your march osu update. happy birthday again and go buckeyes.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2017)

Happy Birthday you old Buckeye.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 7, 2017)

Here we go.. This should draw you so more attention Snook..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 7, 2017)

top shelf slayer


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 7, 2017)

snook is only 49 and has no hair left


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

Happy Birthday Snook'ems !!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 7, 2017)

Happy Birthday, my Yankee, Buckeye loving, bro! 

I would have posted you a BD thread, but I had more important things to do!  Nah, I've been away from the 'puter till just now. You know I would have started ya one, though.

Just for you...

GO BUCKEYES!

Have a great day, homey!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here we go.. This should draw you so more attention Snook..



See Snook, look at all the responses...


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 7, 2017)

happy birthday snook


----------



## elfiii (Mar 7, 2017)

Happy birthday Snook. Hope you're doing something fun today!


----------



## Hardwoods (Mar 7, 2017)

Happy birfday Snook!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You would get more love if you posted more pics of that sister-in-law..
> 
> Happy Birthday brother!



Tell you what, I'm heading to Marco Island in a couple of weeks with the family for spring break and she will be there. I'm sure I will have fish pics with here in them.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 7, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Happy birthday Snook. Hope you're doing something fun today!



I'm doing something fun alright, sitting here at Orlando Int Airport waiting on my in- laws to get in and hang out at my house for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 7, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm doing something fun alright, sitting here at Orlando Int Airport waiting on my in- laws to get in and hang out at my house for the next 3 weeks.



take the geezers fishing


----------



## bullgator (Mar 7, 2017)

Happy birthday Mr. Buckeye


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2017)

Happy birthday buckeye brother. Go bucks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Tell you what, I'm heading to Marco Island in a couple of weeks with the family for spring break and she will be there. I'm sure I will have fish pics with here in them.





Show her this thread!! 

And do you need any deck hands??


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 8, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Show her this thread!!
> 
> And do you need any deck hands??



I should be good on the deck hands part as thats what I do on these trips. By the time a tie all the hooks, bait the hooks, somebody is hooked up, then I have to unhook the fish, if they are lucky enough to land them, and then by that time, somebody is broke off and it all starts again!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Mar 8, 2017)

Happy Birthing Day Snook!

Disclaimer: I only posted in this thread due to the nice scenery


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 9, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I should be good on the deck hands part as thats what I do on these trips. By the time a tie all the hooks, bait the hooks, somebody is hooked up, then I have to unhook the fish, if they are lucky enough to land them, and then by that time, somebody is broke off and it all starts again!!!




I know the feeling! I swear it's that way every time I take the family and the wife wonders why I need to go fishing by myself after those trips.. 

What are yall going out for?



CamoDawg85 said:


> Happy Birthing Day Snook!
> 
> Disclaimer: I only posted in this thread due to the nice scenery



See Snook, I told you!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 9, 2017)

happy birthday again snook.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 9, 2017)

Happy birthday snook.


----------



## scooty006 (Mar 9, 2017)

Happy birthday snook, I told a friend yesterday that Jim Hairball can make Urban Meyer seem likeable...

Also, I'm looking into having a trophy made for my 1st place Athlon pick-em finish, I'll see how much they charge for a 2nd place plaque for you...stay tuned


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 14, 2017)

need more sil pix


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2017)

Happy Belated birthday Snook... Where are those fishing pics?


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 14, 2017)

Y'all think Snook is taking his outlaws to the best fishing spots? I bet he ain't taking them anywhere near them. Typical Yankee thug!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 14, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all think Snook is taking his outlaws to the best fishing spots? I bet he ain't taking them anywhere near them. Typical Yankee thug!



agreed. cant stand a yankee fishmonger


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 14, 2017)

Conjuring up my inner ''Quack''  ''Im not going to kiss your butt or anything, but Happy Birthday Snook''


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 14, 2017)

Conjuring up my inner ''Quack''  ''Im not going to kiss your butt or anything, but Happy Birthday Snook''


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all think Snook is taking his outlaws to the best fishing spots? I bet he ain't taking them anywhere near them. Typical Yankee thug!



I doubt it as well... Especially since his sister in law shot a bigger buck than he did last year.. Crazy how jealous a man will get when a woman shows him up.. The fishing trip will be like a party boat. Pull up to a reef, throw the lines in and as soon as the fish start biting the horn will sound to move..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I doubt it as well... Especially since his sister in law shot a bigger buck than he did last year.. Crazy how jealous a man will get when a woman shows him up.. The fishing trip will be like a party boat. Pull up to a reef, throw the lines in and as soon as the fish start biting the horn will sound to move..



ouch. 


happy birthday snook. you


----------



## nickel back (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm sure he feels the love

Happy B-DAY SNOOK


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2017)

nickel back said:


> I'm sure he feels the love
> 
> Happy B-DAY SNOOK





That's the intent... Especially since he had to start his own B-Day thread..


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 15, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's the intent... Especially since he had to start his own B-Day thread..



Yeah, what kind of guy starts his own birthday thread? I woulda started him one, but noooooo, he couldn't be patient. I wonder if he bought his own birthday gifts too?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, what kind of guy starts his own birthday thread? I woulda started him one, but noooooo, he couldn't be patient. I wonder if he bought his own birthday gifts too?



Probably threw his own "surprise" party..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Probably threw his own "surprise" party..



with mannequin quests too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> with mannequin quests too.



That's why he had his wife's family coming down. So he could have someone attend his surprise party.. 

Snook, I didn't know it was that bad. If you threw in a fishing trip, I would have attended!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's why he had his wife's family coming down. So he could have someone attend his surprise party..
> 
> Snook, I didn't know it was that bad. If you threw in a fishing trip, I would have attended!!



surely he will do the fishing trip surprise party next year and invite us and elfiiiii


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> surely he will do the fishing trip surprise party next year and invite us and elfiiiii



I'll even buy him a gift and he'll actually be surprised cause I won't let him buy it and wrap it..

Speaking of that Yankee thug.. where has he been? Did he give himself a surprise vacation?


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 15, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's why he had his wife's family coming down. So he could have someone attend his surprise party..
> 
> Snook, I didn't know it was that bad. If you threw in a fishing trip, I would have attended!!



So, the ONLY reason he invited them down was because it was his birthday, and he was hoping to score lots of gifts and such from them? That's brilliant of him! And we all thought Snook was a dummy!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll even buy him a gift and he'll actually be surprised cause I won't let him buy it and wrap it..
> 
> Speaking of that Yankee thug.. where has he been? Did he give himself a surprise vacation?



think i saw him fishing off the Berkley Pier this afternoon.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 17, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> So, the ONLY reason he invited them down was because it was his birthday, and he was hoping to score lots of gifts and such from them? That's brilliant of him! And we all thought Snook was a dummy!



Oh no.. the ONLY reason he invited them down was simple, really.. He just wanted people to show up for his surprise party. It had nothing to do with gifts. He paid for their flights as well... 

Hey Snook, where are the fishing pics?


----------



## nickel back (Mar 17, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Probably threw his own "surprise" party..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 17, 2017)

happy birthday snook.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday Snook.... Where are the pics?


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 23, 2017)

Fishing has been bad. The cold snap last week pushed the Bait offshore. Of course I have a couple of sure fire spots and I put my sister in law on a keeper snook. Actually getting ready to dip the fillets in milk then dry pancake mix and then fry in real salted butter with lemon juice!!! Mmmmmgoood!!!

Not sure why my father in law is saluting? He is a little strange!!!lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 23, 2017)

awwsome snook and happy birthday.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 23, 2017)

the saluting guy has had practice. tell him thanks for his service.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 23, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> awwsome snook and happy birthday.



Thanks


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 23, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> the saluting guy has had practice. tell him thanks for his service.



Yes he has!!! He was Honor Guard for Pres Kennedy and his tour finished the week before he was shot.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 23, 2017)

Nicely photoshopped pics, Snook! 

I bet they were good, too!


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 24, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Nicely photoshopped pics, Snook!
> 
> I bet they were good, too!



Good as it gets!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 24, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Fishing has been bad. The cold snap last week pushed the Bait offshore. Of course I have a couple of sure fire spots and I put my sister in law on a keeper snook. Actually getting ready to dip the fillets in milk then dry pancake mix and then fry in real salted butter with lemon juice!!! Mmmmmgoood!!!
> 
> Not sure why my father in law is saluting? He is a little strange!!!lol



That cold snap screwed a lot of fishing up!

Glad you came back in here, I thought you fell overboard!

Oh and... Happy Belated Bday Snook.. We wouldn't want you to feel left out..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> That cold snap screwed a lot of fishing up!
> 
> Glad you came back in here, I thought you fell overboard!
> 
> Oh and... Happy Belated Bday Snook.. We wouldn't want you to feel left out..



he never really answered the question as to if he really gave himself a surprise party.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Mar 24, 2017)

Happy bday eyebuck! Did the sis-n-law catch anything else?


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 24, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> he never really answered the question as to if he really gave himself a surprise party.



No, but I should have!!!LOL Didn't get anything but happy birthday wishes from my wife and kids. No gift cards to bass pro or fishing shirts or anything else???? Funny thing is my wife threw a killer BD party for my oldest son the day before my actual BD. Asked my wife what's up with that and She said just wait till next year when it's my 50th.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 24, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Happy bday eyebuck! Did the sis-n-law catch anything else?



Yes, but I thought I better not post the pics as it was much warmer than the day she caught the keeper snook, and what she was wearing, might cause slayer to lose his mind!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 24, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes, but I thought I better not post the pics as it was much warmer than the day she caught the keeper snook, and what she was wearing, might cause slayer to lose his mind!!!!



She was wearing a Georgia Bulldogs T-Shirt and hat? That's awesome!


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 24, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> She was wearing a Georgia Bulldogs T-Shirt and hat? That's awesome!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2017)

Glad someone has more Birthdays than I do.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 25, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Glad someone has more Birthdays than I do.



sorry i missed it. Happy birthday charlie


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 27, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes, but I thought I better not post the pics as it was much warmer than the day she caught the keeper snook, and what she was wearing, might cause slayer to lose his mind!!!!





Madsnooker said:


>



A girl after my own heart...


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 27, 2017)

slayer is a pushover for chicks wearing uga attire.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 27, 2017)

wow. spotandstalksux must be busy with the cabbage crop. him and goldranger don runoft. they know bama will crush their little dreams.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 28, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> wow. spotandstalksux must be busy with the cabbage crop. him and goldranger don runoft. they know bama will crush their little dreams.



Bandwagonters.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Glad someone has more Birthdays than I do.



happy birthday boss


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 16, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Happy Birthday you old Buckeye.



you too charlie.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll even buy him a gift and he'll actually be surprised cause I won't let him buy it and wrap it..
> 
> Speaking of that Yankee thug.. where has he been? Did he give himself a surprise vacation?



heard he took two weeks off to work on that june osu update.


----------

